# Second “show” since the “scourge”



## David Hill (May 15, 2021)

One of the local places that I like to go is the nearby Hallettsville Market Days. Last show was really slow, masks& distancing.
Today’s much better, laid back, people talking, masks? Not so much.
Came here with our Turning Club, which today was ME!
My “tool fund” got some nice contributions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2021)

Glad to hear it went well Doc! That lidded piece on the corner closest to the front looks really nice!


----------



## Nature Man (May 15, 2021)

Congrats! Normal is making its return! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2021)

You think you can get better pictures? That one is really dark. We can't see the wood. You need to show us the end grain and tell what each piece of wood is!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 16, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You think you can get better pictures? That one is really dark. We can't see the wood. You need to show us the end grain and tell what each piece of wood is!


Good point, didn't even see the wood, was looking at the vehicles...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (May 16, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Good point, didn't even see the wood, was looking at the vehicles...


Ok.... next time more detailed pic

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------

